# externe Festplate am Router als Netzlaufwerk



## qwerqwer99 (17. März 2013)

Hallo Comminity, 

ich will eine externe USB Festplatte an meinen Router (D-Link DIR-826L) anschließen. Ich habe über das Webinterface zugriff auf die Festplatte, aber damit zu arbeiten wäre sehr unpraktisch. Ich will die Festplatte als Netzlaufwerk in Win7 einbinden (im Explorer Rechtsklick auf Computer -> Netzlaufwerk verbinden). Dies aber funktioniert nicht. 

Welchen Pfad muss ich angeben?
- \\WAN-IP\Benutzer
- \\WAN-IP
- \\Router-IP\Benutzer
- http://192.168.0.1:8181
- http://192.168.0.1:8181\Benutzer
- https://192.168.0.1:4433
- ... ???

Bisher hat nichts funktioniert. Ich bekomme immer einen Netzwerkfehler: 0x80070035 Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.
Muss ich in Win noch etwas einstellen? Benötige ich eine Zusatzsoftware? Fehlt noch eine Einstellung im Router?
Wie in der Anleitung zu sehen, sind bei mir die Einstellungen: "Web-Dateizugriff" und "Allow Remote Access" aktiviert.

Vielen Dank

- Router Homepage
- Router Handbuch (S.53f)

_D-Link DIR-826L Hardware-Version: A1; 
Firmware-Version: 1.02_


----------



## keinnick (17. März 2013)

Ich befürchte das mit dem Netzlaufwerk wird nicht funktionieren, sofern Dein Router nicht einen Samba-Dienst oder so etwas in der Richtung zur Verfügung stellt. Einstellungen wie "Web-Dateizugriff" und "Allow Remote Access" würde ich auch wieder deaktivieren. Das klingt eher nach "Man kann von außen auf Deinen Router zugreifen".

Edit: 

http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=50995.0

Scheint doch irgendwie zu funktionieren:


I was able to contact Dlink support and they were very helpful.
To solve problem of reading data in drive; I first had to map it as shared drive.
I used command run:   \\192.168.0.1 The drive showed up sda1 and I used right click to map it as drive W:  I was able to access drive from other PC using same procedure. To access from ipad ; I used Shareport Mobile with my router admin login and password. 

*This drive is also accessible from programs that can connect to SMB  (Samba) servers.* I have tried Goodreader on Ipad  and ES file Explorer on android with good results.
The SMB server network address is 192.168.0.1 in my case and user is admin.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (17. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Link, aber leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht. Immer die gleiche Meldung, dass auf den Pfad nicht zugegriffen werden konnte. Von Samba Servern habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. 

Auf der Seite 54 im Handbuch ist zu sehen, dass der Festplatte verschiedene Nutzer und "Access Path" zugewiesen bekommt. Dabei entspricht die Nummer 3 dem Nutzer den ich bei der automatischen Installation eingegeben habe. Im Handbuch "d-Link", bei mir "Server". Daneben steht bei mir der Zugriffspfad: "(1) /usb_A1". Natürlich mit Schreib- und Leseberechtigung.Ich habe auch damit und der IP verschiedene Pfadkombinationen ausprobiert. Ohne Erfolg. 
DDNS habe ich noch nicht eingerichtet, da ich erst mal innerhalb meines internen Netzwerks zugriff haben will.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. DANKE. Es war meine Firewall, die ich vergessen habe neu zu konfigurieren. Zugriff funktioniert über: 
\\192.168.0.1


----------

